# Quarter Zip/Half Zip



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

What do you guys think of this type of sweater? It seems to have become almost de rigueur over the past 4 or 5 years. Does it have any sartorial gravity or is it just a weirdo psuedo athletic styling?

Danny


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Danny said:


> What do you guys think of this type of sweater? It seems to have become almost de rigueur over the past 4 or 5 years. Does it have any sartorial gravity or is it just a weirdo psuedo athletic styling?
> 
> Danny


It's a tough design to coordinate. Worn alone and with the collar unzipped, it looks like an oversized polo neck or half-finished shawl collar. Alone and zipped up, it looks a bit effeminate (like a woman's turtleneck with the zipper in front instead of in back).

The only combo I've seen that looks good is with the collar partially unzipped, and a shirt or standard men's turtleneck worn underneath.


----------



## tntele (Apr 12, 2007)

I also think that these look good over a shirt and tie. Reference from Tilt's thread earlier in the week.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

I have a quarter one from Barbour and think it's pretty versatile.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

I don't like them (for me). In my mind there's nothing "traditional" about them. On the other hand, there are many other things that a man could wear that are much, much worse. My boys have one or two of the BB 1/4 zip ones, and they're OK for teenagers, I guess. Not for the purist, however.

Scott


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

I don't like the way the zip makes the collar stiff. I much prefer a 3 button rugby style sweater.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Danny said:


> What do you guys think of this type of sweater? It seems to have become almost de rigueur over the past 4 or 5 years. Does it have any sartorial gravity or is it just a weirdo psuedo athletic styling?


The latter, IMO.

I confess to owning one, a dark-gray number from L. L. Bean, made in Norway. Typically, I'll wear it over a cotton turtleneck. The zipper lets you "ventilate" a bit if you start to get a little too warm, something you can't do with a crewneck sweater.

It's not really very traditional.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Own 5 of them from Orvis and I wear them with OCBDs. They are comfortable and serve as a deviation from the conventional crew neck or v-neck sweaters.


----------



## Cool Cal (Jan 19, 2007)

I like the look when it is done well. Unfortunatley, every time I try one on, something looks a bit off.


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

These sweaters appear to be for sale everywhere. Stacks of them in TJMaxx. All the catalogs crowding my mailbox this season have them. Just too common and not at all Trad IMHO.


----------



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

I have seen in person and it is by far the nicest iteration in the genre that I have come across. Click on the closeup to see the cashmere pile. It is really beautiful stuff.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Zips! What's a man to do? They're everywhere. I have several, but only wear them with jeans.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> Zips! What's a man to do? They're everywhere. I have several, but only wear them with jeans.


That's how I wear mine...button down shirt, sweater and jeans. They are nice when the weather is cold. Just zip it up around your neck.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> That's how I wear mine...button down shirt, sweater and jeans. They are nice when the weather is cold. Just zip it up around your neck.


Ditto. Although I swap in chinos for the denim on occaision.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

I think zippers were a great invention for trouser flys and for windbreaker type jackets but they don't look right to me on sweaters - makes them look like an athletic warm-up garment to me.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I have a navy one that I bought from J. Crew a few years ago. It rarely gets worn, but I think I am going relegate it to wear on top of a polo shirt on the way to the squash court.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

If I'm going to have a zipper, I'd much rather it been a full length one... like this: 

...which I just so happen to be wearing today (in Navy)


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

gar1013 said:


> If I'm going to have a zipper, I'd much rather it been a full length one... like this:
> 
> ...which I just so happen to be wearing today (in Navy)


Nice sweater. I like those better than the button front cardigans.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> Nice sweater. I like those better than the button front cardigans.


I'm actually tempted to get a button front cardigan and risk being made fun of by my lady. 

Overall, the jeans sweater (stupid name - no denim involved, obviously) is actually a pretty cool sweater. Zipper had some issues at first (no idea why the issues went away, but it's cool in my book), and you have to be VERY careful not to snag it on things (a very open weave), but all in all, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

*zippers, Sweaters, etc.*



Jim In Sunny So Calif said:


> I think zippers were a great invention for trouser flys and for windbreaker type jackets but they don't look right to me on sweaters - makes them look like an athletic warm-up garment to me.
> 
> Cheers, Jim.


Amen.

Likewise, Scott.

I just can't work up any enthusiasm for this designerish confection. 

hbs


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

dopey said:


> I have seen in person and it is by far the nicest iteration in the genre that I have come across. Click on the closeup to see the cashmere pile. It is really beautiful stuff.


I'll see your Columbo cashmere and up you a Brunello Cucinelli. At $1000 plus shipping, I don't want something that 99% of the population will think looks just like what they paid $69 for at TJMaxx.

Take a look at some of the other cashmere items in the Gorsuch catalog - lots of zippers for $1500 or more. However, if money were no object I'd be tempted by some of the other Cucinelli items. Maybe in my next life...


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

I've got a few, which I like. I usually wear them over a OCBD with jeans or some khakis when I'm just out running errands on weekends or lying around the house.


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

Off-topic, but I think this guy was on the Today show a couple days ago. It was a piece on people with split careers. Apparently he's a high school teacher/male model.



tntele said:


> I also think that these look good over a shirt and tie. Reference from Tilt's thread earlier in the week.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Tommy Bahama*

I have one that my wife picked out for my step-mother to give me for Christmas several years ago. I wear it frequently to work, as our building leaves a bit to be desired in the insulation department. The plus is my wide sees me wear it.:icon_smile_big:

JPH712


----------

